# Arrays



## Windows10 (25. Jan 2016)

Wie kann man folgenden Programmiercode gut der Lehrerin erklären, denn wir müssen der Lehrerin den Code immer erklären?


```
public class Würfelstatistik
{
   public static int[] calcStat(int nr)
   {
     int[] statistik=new int[6];
     for(int i=0; i<statistik.length;i++)
     {
       int anzahlWürfe=(int)((Math.random()*6));
       int index=anzahlWürfe; index++;
     }
     return statistik;
   }
   
   public static int count(int[] statistik)
   {
     int anzahl=0;
     for(int val:statistik)
     {
       anzahl+=val;
     }
     return anzahl;
   }

   public static void printStat(int[]statistik)
   {
     int anzahl=count(statistik);
     double[] prozentberechnung=new double[6];
     Out.println("Augen\tAnzahl\tProzent");
     for(int i=0;i<prozentberechnung.length;i++)
     {
       prozentberechnung[i]=(statistik[i]*100.00)/anzahl;
       Out.println(" "+(1+i)+"\t"+" "+statistik[i]+" "+"\t"+prozentberechnung[i]+" ");
     }
   }

   public static int calcMax(int[]statistik)
   {
     int var=statistik.length;
     for(int i=0;i<statistik.length;i++)
     {
       Out.print(" Gebe die meist verwendete Zahl aus: " +var+ " " );
     }
     return 0;
   }

   public static void main()
   {
     Out.print("Wie oft soll gewürfelt werden?");
     int würfe=In.readInt();
     int[] anzahlWürfe= calcStat(würfe);
     int zähle =count(anzahlWürfe);
     int häufigkeit=calcMax(anzahlWürfe);
   }
}
```


----------



## Joose (25. Jan 2016)

Wer hat denn den Code geschrieben? Derjenige sollte auch wissen was der Code macht.


----------



## Windows10 (25. Jan 2016)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Wer hat denn den Code geschrieben? Derjenige sollte auch wissen was der Code macht.


Ich habe in gemacht, aber mit einer Hilfevorlage, darum will ich wissen, was er denn genau macht!!!


----------



## Tarrew (25. Jan 2016)

Formulier doch mal konkrete Fragen was du an dem Code nicht verstehst. 

Du kannst doch nicht erwarten, dass jemand dir Zeile für Zeile den Code vorkaut. 
Wenn du ihn selbst geschrieben hast, dann wirst du den Großteil ja verstanden haben müssen. 

An welchen Stellen hakt es denn ?


----------



## Windows10 (25. Jan 2016)

Bei der Methode Count!!!


----------



## Joose (25. Jan 2016)

Wenn der Code das macht was er soll hast du dein Ziel erreicht und das Ziel weißt immoment nur du.
Ansonsten wie Tarrew sagt: Frage etwas konkretes, Grundlagen (if Bedingun, for-Schleife, ...) werden wir hier nicht wirklich erklären.


----------



## nvidia (25. Jan 2016)

Windows10 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe in gemacht, aber mit einer Hilfevorlage, darum will ich wissen, was er denn genau macht!!!



Falls die Intention war die Häufigkeiten der individuellen Augenzahlen bei einem Würfel nach n Versuchen auszugeben, so ist das gescheitert. Der Code dafür ist falsch, persönlich würde ich noch mal neu anfangen.


----------



## Joose (25. Jan 2016)

Windows10 hat gesagt.:


> Bei der Methode Count!!!



Das ist keine Frage 
Du gehst ein Array durch und addierst alle Einträge zu einer Summe zusammen.


----------



## kneitzel (26. Jan 2016)

Also irgendwie ergibt einiges keinen Sinn. Wenn Statistic die Anzahl der jeweiligen Wurfergebnisse ist, dann wäre count soweit korrekt: Die Anzahl der durchgeführten Würfe wird ermittelt.

Aber andere Funktionen lassen mich zweifeln, dass Java Grundlagen bekannt sind. Eine vernünftige IDE würde evtl. helfen, denn die macht auf manchen Quatsch aufmerksam.

calcStat z.B. - parameter nr nicht verwendet, in der Schleife zwei lokale Variablen, mit denen aber dann eigentlich nichts gemacht wird und am Ende wird das leere Array zurückgegeben?

Da wüsste ich jetzt auch keinen Ansatz, wie ich gezielt helfen könnte. Grundlagen fehlen evtl. Komplett so dass da erst etwas aufgearbeitet werden müsste ....


----------

